# Montoya to Compete in 24 Hours of Rolex



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona

There's actually an upside to having him out of F1. It will be really fun to watch a top-tier F1 driver competing in these sort of events.

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=132397


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

At least in these cars he might not break his car, or the other guy's, when he runs into them! :rofl:


----------

